# Reasonably Priced Transfers In Myrtle Beach Area



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Are there any reasonably priced dealers in the Myrtle Beach are left? I called Coastal Indoor shooting range and they wanted $100.00 to transfer.
Dead Bang won't transfer S&W Colt or Walther. MB Indoor wants $50.00 + 18% of the sale + 7% tax. Almost all the dealers listed on auctionarms.com and gunbroker.com are out of business. Closest reasonable one is a 2 hour drive.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm about in the process of doing the same. $30 for the transfer + a nics check even though I have a cwp. BUT...thats over here in Anderson,SC.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Shotgun News has an FFL listing. http://listings.shotgunnews.com/fflguide/


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

I just did it yesterday. I have a rifle coming from Centerfire systems inc. to a local dealer. $35 total transfer fee.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

drummin man 627 said:


> Shotgun News has an FFL listing. http://listings.shotgunnews.com/fflguide/


At least 3 of the listings are out of date by a year or two. One local pawn shop told me he'd do the transfer for $25 but he would charge a $75.00 nics fee even with cwp. And none will receive from an individual dealer only.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

If that wasn't so lousy, I'd laugh. I've bought a gun from both Coastal and MB Indoor and had to have them sent to a NoVA FFL. It only cost me $35 each time. Didn't know they hit you so hard the other way around. If (as planned) I become a SC resident in a few years, I'll have to shop elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

falshman70 said:


> If that wasn't so lousy, I'd laugh. I've bought a gun from both Coastal and MB Indoor and had to have them sent to a NoVA FFL. It only cost me $35 each time. Didn't know they hit you so hard the other way around. If (as planned) I become a SC resident in a few years, I'll have to shop elsewhere.


Welcome to SC. (if all goes as planned) I live in the western part of the state and $35 is what I paid about 3-4 wks ago. It's a pretty gun friendly state.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

A year or so ago there was a guy over on Rt. 707 - near where it hits 544. You might look up 707 guns in the yellow pages.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Finally found someone reasonable, and will receive from individuals.

Myrtle Beach Police Supply Near 6th ave. N and Broadway

$25. Inclusive.


----------

